# help w/ brake proportioning valve



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

My '84 TD sedan's brake proportioning valve was beginning to leak, so today I installed a proper replacement component I sourced for $168. I had thought of installing a cheaper part, or a pair of manually adjustable racer style valves, but decided against it given the potential frustrations of fabricating mounting points, etc. Plus this sedan is in such great rust-free shape, I'd hate to molest it with penny pinching mods just yet. (first time I've done brake work on such an old car and not needed to worry about busting any rusty lines!)
The factory repair manual has no info on replacing these; they come with a plastic pin securing the flexible portion in place, and what I'm wondering is if the unit needs to be bled prior to removing it or not. Will just bleeding the brakes at the rear wheels do the trick? Can I remove the pin before bleeding?  
I'm sure somebody's messed with these; let me know how to do it! Thanks!
-Josh


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Without Pictures, cannot figure out that the "plastic pin" is. 
Power bleed from the Master to the Calipers/drums and should clear the bubbles right out. When you lift the car up, let the rear suspension compress naturally on your jack stands-on the rear axle bar, not the body; should be good to go.


----------

